# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  В Беларуси стартуют продажи планшета Lenovo А7600

## Lenovo_BY

_Компания_ _[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_ _анонсировала выход на белорусский рынок новой модели планшета А7600 (А10-70). Новинка пополнит линейку «музыкальных» планшетов и предназначена для тех, кто не мыслит себя без по-настоящему качественного звука._


Два фронтальных динамика расположены таким образом, чтобы пользователи могли наслаждаться чистым и громким звуком, не мешая при этом окружающим. К тому же, размещение динамиков на передней панели планшета увеличивает эффект от стереозвучания при прослушивании любимых треков или просмотра видео. Это решение так же позволяет избежать перекрывания звука руками при работе с устройством.


Благодаря технологии *Dolby* *Digital* достигается громкое и при этом естественное звучание, как из динамиков, так и в наушниках. Новинка *А7600 (А10-70)* имеет *4-ядерный процессор*, который позволяет в полной мере насладиться работой с любимыми приложениями. 

Для обеспечения максимального удобства в использовании, планшет оснащен функцией *Smart Sidebar*. Она позволяет автоматически изменять аудио- и видео-настройки в зависимости от горизонтального или вертикального положения планшета. Помимо этого, при изменении режима использования на «Чтение», «Мультимедиа» или «Стандарт», яркость и насыщенность картинки подбирается автоматически. К тому же, благодаря функции Smart Sidebar пользователи могут выносить самые часто используемые приложения с подвязкой под разные режимы.


*А7600 (А10-70)* 

Эта модель оснащена 10,1-дюймовым экраном и батареей 6340mAh, которая обеспечивает до *9 часов* работы без подзарядки. Планшет так же имеет мощный 4-ядерный 1.3Ггц процессор. Новинка обладает 1Гб оперативной памяти и 16Гб или 32Гб встроенной, которую можно расширить до 32Гб с помощью MicroSD карты.

*А7600 (А10-70)* комплектуется двумя камерами - основная 5MP и фронтальная 2MP, которые позволяют делать снимки отличного качества.

Еще одной особенностью этой модели является *Hall сенсор*, за счет которого увеличивается четкость работы компаса и навигационных систем. Так же есть возможность подключения к *A**7600 (А10-70)* bluetooth клавиатуры, что значительно увеличивает комфорт при работе с офисными приложениями.

Стильный дизайн задней крышки выполнен в синем цвете с применением софт-тач покрытия. 

*Рекомендованная цена планшета с 3G:* 

Интернет-магазины - 3 499 000 бел. руб.
Розничные магазины - 3 699 000 бел. руб.






*Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в https://www.facebook.com/lenovobelarus

----------


## WelcHom

Отличная модель, привёз её себе из РФ почти месяц назад...только конечно по деньгам просчитался там я отдал за него 380 уе, а тут с 3G 340 -360...Думаю сейчас эта модель будет одной из актуальных за такие деньги.

----------

